# Are there any FFAs who are into dominating on this site



## pipedreams92 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey I've just recently embraced my fantasies of feederism. I'm a naturally husky man. And I'm looking to possibly grow for some one or at least get some encouragement. I'm only looking for ffas. But everyone is encouraged to post there fantasies and stories.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm turning more into a feedee too, so make em all feeders or at least FFAs!


----------



## ninja92 (Apr 17, 2015)

i'll admit, I love the idea of a dominant girl fattening me up


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm not sure, but you might get more of a response if you posted this in the fat sexuality board?


----------



## magodamilion (Apr 20, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> I'm not sure, but you might get more of a response if you posted this in the fat sexuality board?



Or you might get more of a response if you had posed a question or topic to talk about. Like I saw the title and got all pumped, then I clicked in and was like 'welp nothing to say here'. 

But yeah there's probably a ton of ffa's who are into dominating on this site.


----------

